# un bacio è grave?



## Old aura (7 Gennaio 2008)

*un bacio è grave?*

sono sposata da parecchi anni con figli....da qualche anno ho trovato un amico molto speciale, ma è sempre stato solo un amico e niente più sposato anche lui. Ultimamente entrambi siamo stai un pò in crisi con i nostri partners e abbiamo scoperto che c' è un affetto molto più profondo che ci unisce. ci siamo trovati per chiarire ma alla fine ci siamo baciati, solo baciati. Ma ci siamo anche detti che non succederà mai più per molti motivi,per le famiglie e per non rovinare la nostra amicizia. Io però mi sono fatta prendere da devastanti sensi di colpa nei confronti di mio marito. è la prima volta in assoluto nella mia vita che faccio una cosa del genere e non so cosa pensare di me stessa, quindi chiedo a voi che magari ne sapete più di me, è così grave un bacio? riuscirò a dimenticare e far tacere i sensi di colpa? e come posso fare?


----------



## Old adiemus (7 Gennaio 2008)

aura ha detto:


> sono sposata da parecchi anni con figli....da qualche anno ho trovato un amico molto speciale, ma è sempre stato solo un amico e niente più sposato anche lui. Ultimamente entrambi siamo stai un pò in crisi con i nostri partners e abbiamo scoperto che c' è un affetto molto più profondo che ci unisce. ci siamo trovati per chiarire ma alla fine ci siamo baciati, solo baciati. Ma ci siamo anche detti che non succederà mai più per molti motivi,per le famiglie e per non rovinare la nostra amicizia. Io però mi sono fatta prendere da devastanti sensi di colpa nei confronti di mio marito. è la prima volta in assoluto nella mia vita che faccio una cosa del genere e non so cosa pensare di me stessa, quindi chiedo a voi che magari ne sapete più di me, è così grave un bacio? riuscirò a dimenticare e far tacere i sensi di colpa? e come posso fare?


Non escludo che troverai persone, anche qui, che differenziano i vari tradimenti. Sicuramente qualcuno è convinto che un semplice bacio sia meno "inquinante" di una sco**ta.
Io tengo in considerazione che il bacio lo hai dato ad un uomo che NON è tuo marito. Se ti può aiutare a comprendere la gravità del gesto, pensa che tuo marito abbia "solo" baciato un'altra donna .....
Non dirmi che non ti farebbe nessun effetto, solo perchè ti vuoi alleggerire la coscienza, cercando e speranzo di pulirla il più possibile.
Adiemus​


----------



## Old amarax (7 Gennaio 2008)

aura ha detto:


> sono sposata da parecchi anni con figli....da qualche anno ho trovato un amico molto speciale, ma è sempre stato solo un amico e niente più sposato anche lui. Ultimamente entrambi siamo stai un pò in crisi con i nostri partners e abbiamo scoperto che c' è un affetto molto più profondo che ci unisce. ci siamo trovati per chiarire ma alla fine ci siamo baciati, solo baciati. Ma ci siamo anche detti che non succederà mai più per molti motivi,per le famiglie e per non rovinare la nostra amicizia. Io però mi sono fatta prendere da devastanti sensi di colpa nei confronti di mio marito. è la prima volta in assoluto nella mia vita che faccio una cosa del genere e non so cosa pensare di me stessa, quindi chiedo a voi che magari ne sapete più di me, è così grave un bacio? riuscirò a dimenticare e far tacere i sensi di colpa? e come posso fare?


 
Un bacio può essere l'inizio di una storia extraconiugale o l'inizio di un riavvicinamento a tuo marito.Dipende da te.Se ti fai prendere dalla voglia di trasgressione...se pensi che meriti uno spazio tuo dove essere finalmente amata stimata valutata...Il mio consiglio,visto che sei presa dai sensi di colpa,è di cercare di trovare nel tuo rapporto tutto ciò che ti manca.Il quotidiano può essere difficile in un matrimonio ma non invivibile.Parla con lui(non del bacio) ma della tua difficoltà nel vostro rapporto e vedi cosa ne viene fuori...magari anche lui sta male xchè non avete più tempo x voi...e...vi ritrovate.Te lo auguro con tutto il cuore.


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2008)

aura ha detto:


> ci siamo trovati per chiarire ma alla fine ci siamo baciati, solo baciati.


Un bacio non è grave, ma incontrarsi per chiarire (cosa? Se far iniziare una relazione o lasciar perdere?) sì. Sei innamorata di lui? Prova a chiedertelo, a fare chiarezza dentro di te. E riparti da lì.


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2008)

aura ha detto:


> sono sposata da parecchi anni con figli....da qualche anno ho trovato un amico molto speciale, ma è sempre stato solo un amico e niente più sposato anche lui. Ultimamente entrambi siamo stai un pò in crisi con i nostri partners e abbiamo scoperto che c' è un affetto molto più profondo che ci unisce. ci siamo trovati per chiarire ma alla fine ci siamo baciati, solo baciati. Ma ci siamo anche detti che non succederà mai più per molti motivi,per le famiglie e per non rovinare la nostra amicizia. Io però mi sono fatta prendere da devastanti sensi di colpa nei confronti di mio marito. è la prima volta in assoluto nella mia vita che faccio una cosa del genere e non so cosa pensare di me stessa, quindi chiedo a voi che magari ne sapete più di me, è così grave un bacio? riuscirò a dimenticare e far tacere i sensi di colpa? e come posso fare?


A dimenticarlo credo proprio di no. Nella vita i momenti intensi, densi di emozione, non si dimenticano. 
Per superare il senso di colpa, prova a ragionare così...dopo anni e anni di matrimonio, un bacio ci può pure scappare, no? Vi siete fermati li, buon per voi. 
Non parlarne mai a tuo marito.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Gennaio 2008)

*OT*

Betornato animale...


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*aura*



aura ha detto:


> sono sposata da parecchi anni con figli....da qualche anno ho trovato un amico molto speciale, ma è sempre stato solo un amico e niente più sposato anche lui. Ultimamente entrambi siamo stai un pò in crisi con i nostri partners e abbiamo scoperto che c' è un affetto molto più profondo che ci unisce. ci siamo trovati per chiarire ma alla fine ci siamo baciati, solo baciati. Ma ci siamo anche detti che non succederà mai più per molti motivi,per le famiglie e per non rovinare la nostra amicizia. Io però mi sono fatta prendere da devastanti sensi di colpa nei confronti di mio marito. è la prima volta in assoluto nella mia vita che faccio una cosa del genere e non so cosa pensare di me stessa, quindi chiedo a voi che magari ne sapete più di me, è così grave un bacio? riuscirò a dimenticare e far tacere i sensi di colpa? e come posso fare?


 
Come vedi nonostante vi conosceste da anni la faccenda è scattata quando entrambi eravate "in crisi".... ergo questo non è amore ma compensazione, siete all'inizio, c'è tutto il tempo e lo spazio per metterci una pietra! Non importa chi sia più o meno coinvolto, è qualcosa di strumentale e dovete rendervene conto...
Quello che tu devi fare (anche lui ma qui non è in discussione) è analizzare cosa si è inmceppato o è cambiato nel rapporto coniugale e da lì ripartire!
Un bacio è un segnale, una spia, se le presti attenzione è utilissima per farti correre ai ripari, diversamente rischi di ignorarla, continuare la tua strada e poi accorgerti che sei rimasta a" secco" di benzina e dopo ripartire sarà un vero problema!!! Ascolta quello che ti hanno scritto tutti, qui ormai di queste situazioni ne abbiano analizzate centinaia, considera la causa (il rapporto in crisi) non l'effetto contingente (lui)!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Non escludo che troverai persone, anche qui, che differenziano i vari tradimenti. Sicuramente qualcuno è convinto che un semplice bacio sia meno "inquinante" di una sco**ta.
> Io tengo in considerazione che il bacio lo hai dato ad un uomo che NON è tuo marito. Se ti può aiutare a comprendere la gravità del gesto, pensa che tuo marito abbia "solo" baciato un'altra donna .....
> Non dirmi che non ti farebbe nessun effetto, solo perchè ti vuoi alleggerire la coscienza, cercando e speranzo di pulirla il più possibile.
> 
> Adiemus​


urca!
un altro sensibilizzatore on line...


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Betornato animale...


bentrovata, canide malvagio


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

aura ha detto:


> sono sposata da parecchi anni con figli....da qualche anno ho trovato un amico molto speciale, ma è sempre stato solo un amico e niente più sposato anche lui. Ultimamente entrambi siamo stai un pò in crisi con i nostri partners e abbiamo scoperto che c' è un affetto molto più profondo che ci unisce. ci siamo trovati per chiarire ma alla fine ci siamo baciati, solo baciati. Ma ci siamo anche detti che non succederà mai più per molti motivi,per le famiglie e per non rovinare la nostra amicizia. Io però mi sono fatta prendere da devastanti sensi di colpa nei confronti di mio marito. è la prima volta in assoluto nella mia vita che faccio una cosa del genere e non so cosa pensare di me stessa, quindi chiedo a voi che magari ne sapete più di me, è così grave un bacio? riuscirò a dimenticare e far tacere i sensi di colpa? e come posso fare?


... hi, hi, hi... e chi se ne frega del bacio?... il bacio, in sé, è un evento del mondo della fisica... capisci?... quello di cui ti devi preoccupare è il "_significato_" di quel bacio... che significa quel gesto?... quali significati intendeva veicolare?... la _rilevanza_ di quel bacio, sta in questo... c'è un bacio di profondo affetto... c'è il bacio d'augurio... c'è quello dei complimenti... poi ci sono altri baci... che intendono altre cose... il tuo, che bacio è stato?... occupati di questo... il resto sono dettagli... rilevante o non rilevante, per te e per la tua vita, non è il bacio... è il suo _significato_...


----------



## Old adiemus (7 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> urca!
> un altro sensibilizzatore on line...


Non è questine di sensibilizzazione, bensì del fatto che il tradimento lo si prende un po' troppo alla leggera. Persone che comprendono, che perdonano ..... ma stiamo scherzando? Non stiamo perdonando una persona che ha sbagliato a pigiare il campanello e ci ha svegliati la domenica mattina mentre riposavamo.
Adiemus​


----------



## Old fay (7 Gennaio 2008)

Il bacio è terribile...così intimo, così desideroso di..................ripetersi, ricordo un bacio, il primo extraconiugale, mamma mia...mi ha fatto stare in agitazione per mesi.......ed era stato solo un bacio....inizialmente ovviamente


----------



## Old fay (7 Gennaio 2008)

*ADIEMUS??*

Cambia avatar per favore, sei matto???


----------



## Old adiemus (7 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Il bacio è terribile...così intimo, così desideroso di..................ripetersi, ricordo un bacio, il primo extraconiugale, mamma mia...mi ha fatto stare in agitazione per mesi.......ed era stato solo un bacio....inizialmente ovviamente


Proprio per questo non lo differenzio da qualcosa di più di un semplice bacio. Anche se sei un traditore, hai fatto benone a scrivere questi dati.
..... fossero gli avatar i veri e seri problemi .....
Adiemus​


----------



## Iris (7 Gennaio 2008)

Ecco appunto perchè non è un problema: cambia avatar.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Il bacio è terribile...così intimo, così desideroso di..................ripetersi, ricordo un bacio, il primo extraconiugale, mamma mia...mi ha fatto stare in agitazione per mesi.......ed era stato solo un bacio....inizialmente ovviamente


hai ragione Fay!!!
il bacio, se è un bacio bello di quelli lunghi e pieni di desiderio, è pure peggio di una scopata. baciare così è forse ancora più intimo che scopare.
non per niente il bacio è l'essenza stessa dell'innamoramento...
però qui non sappiamo mica che tipo di bacio si sono dati..


----------



## Old adiemus (7 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ecco appunto perchè non è un problema: cambia avatar.


Ok
Adiemus​


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ecco appunto perchè non è un problema: cambia avatar.


troppo scandaloso?


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Non è questine di sensibilizzazione, bensì del fatto che il tradimento lo si prende un po' troppo alla leggera. Persone che comprendono, che perdonano ..... ma stiamo scherzando? Non stiamo perdonando una persona che ha sbagliato a pigiare il campanello e ci ha svegliati la domenica mattina mentre riposavamo.
> 
> Adiemus​


... hi, hi, hi... mi piaci Adiemus... senti, allora, dimmi, cos'è, per te, il "_tradimento_"?... spiegami cos'è questa cosa _mostruosa_... spiegami qual è la differenza tra sbagliare a pigiare il campanello e il "_tradimento_"...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Ok
> 
> Adiemus​


... la tua foto era fantastica... dovevi lasciarla... era pregna di significati metafisici...


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... mi piaci Adiemus... senti, allora, dimmi, cos'è, per te, il "_tradimento_"?... spiegami cos'è questa cosa _mostruosa_... spiegami qual è la differenza tra sbagliare a pigiare il campanello e il "_tradimento_"...


Ah ah ah... Questa è la pura verità, caro Chen....


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la tua foto era fantastica... dovevi lasciarla... era pregna di significati metafisici...


 
e come sempre, è l'occhio di chi guarda a fare la differenza.


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e come sempre, è l'occhio di chi guarda a fare la differenza.


Chi è sceso dalla giostra e chi non ancora. O non ne vuol proprio sapere di accettare di stare sulla giostra....


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ah ah ah... Questa è la pura verità, caro Chen....


mi hai fatto venire in mente una canzone degli stranglers... con la tua firma!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/v/cy9-epdDw9E&rel=1

qualcun altro ama the stranglers come li amo io?

o questa...
http://www.youtube.com/v/59-3i7EvBu8&rel=1


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Chi è sceso dalla giostra e chi non ancora. O non ne vuol proprio sapere di accettare di stare sulla giostra....


sulla giostra se ci sali ci stai fino a che non finisce il giro.
se sali sulle montagne russe idem.
puoi solo scegliere di non ripetere l'esperienza o buttarti nel vuoto durante il giro.


----------



## Old adiemus (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... mi piaci Adiemus... senti, allora, dimmi, cos'è, per te, il "_tradimento_"?... spiegami cos'è questa cosa _mostruosa_... spiegami qual è la differenza tra sbagliare a pigiare il campanello e il "_tradimento_"...


Mi spiace essere vago, ma il tradimento è quel qualcosa che un tempo era ritenuto sbagliato e man mano che il tempo è passato è diventata una sempre più frequente azione. E con più andremo avanti, con più saremo dei pirla se non la commetteremo.
Vedi, non essendo islamico, mi è stata insegnata una lezione di vita: un uomo per una donna ed una donna per un uomo. Poi, per convenienza, alcuni (ma sempre più) individui si sono aggrappati al fatto che discendiamo dall'essere animale, giustificando gli istinti, giustificando le infedeltà. E' vero: deriviamo dalle scimmie, dagli animali ma io (parlo per me, gli altri si difendano da soli) ho l'istinto animalesco ma un cervello più sviluppato dell'animale.
Ti senti di possedere l'istinto animalesco, sessulamente? Da oggi in poi, saziati tramite una ciotola per cibo di animali e non da un piatto piano o fondo che sia. Da oggi in poi, fai i bisognini in una vaschetta predisposta o all'aria aperta, e leccati le parti intime per pulirti.
Non ho nulla contro di te: questi esempi li ho rivolti a te, perchè sto con te discutendo. Avrei potuto farli su di me, su chiunque. Ciao.
Adiemus​


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sulla giostra se ci sali ci stai fino a che non finisce il giro.
> se sali sulle montagne russe idem.
> puoi solo scegliere di non ripetere l'esperienza o buttarti nel vuoto durante il giro.


Eh, già. Ma a cosa cazzo serve farsi domande ? L'epilogo di quello che dice Chen è lasciare che tutto sia, ma con consapevolezza. 
Io ci provo


----------



## Old fay (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mica dovevi eliminarlo l'avatar, cambiarlo si, mi sembrava moooolto inversamente proporzionale a ciò che scrivi...


----------



## Old adiemus (7 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Mica dovevi eliminarlo l'avatar, cambiarlo si, mi sembrava moooolto inversamente proporzionale a ciò che scrivi...


Tranquilla-o: dovevo solo inserire quello nuovo.
Adiemus​


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Mica dovevi eliminarlo l'avatar, cambiarlo si, mi sembrava moooolto inversamente proporzionale a ciò che scrivi...


e ma lo vedi che ogniuno guarda con il suo occhio?
poteva anche essere un cane che sodomizzava un altro cane
o un cucciolo di cane che gioca con un altro cane
o due cani che si accoppiano

la malizia, come anche l'innocenza, è sempre nell'occhio di chi guarda.


----------



## Iris (7 Gennaio 2008)

aura ha detto:


> sono sposata da parecchi anni con figli....da qualche anno ho trovato un amico molto speciale, ma è sempre stato solo un amico e niente più sposato anche lui. Ultimamente entrambi siamo stai un pò in crisi con i nostri partners e abbiamo scoperto che c' è un affetto molto più profondo che ci unisce. ci siamo trovati per chiarire ma alla fine ci siamo baciati, solo baciati. Ma ci siamo anche detti che non succederà mai più per molti motivi,per le famiglie e per non rovinare la nostra amicizia. Io però mi sono fatta prendere da devastanti sensi di colpa nei confronti di mio marito. è la prima volta in assoluto nella mia vita che faccio una cosa del genere e non so cosa pensare di me stessa, quindi chiedo a voi che magari ne sapete più di me, è così grave un bacio? riuscirò a dimenticare e far tacere i sensi di colpa? e come posso fare?


 
Non credo che abbia importanza il bacio. Non credo che tu ti senta in colpa solo per quello. E' il rapporto di complicità che hai creato con il tuo amico che definisci speciale, che forse ti turba...e che sottrae a tuo marito qualcosa.
In genere quando ci si trova in simili circostanze è percè c'è un qualche vuoto nel rapporto di coppia preesistente.
 Invece di macerarti con i sensi di colpa, cerca di chiederti cosa ha di speciale quaesto amico, e di verificare se non puoi trovarlo in tuo marito.
Spesso cerchiamo lontano quello che abbiamo già sotto il naso.


----------



## Old fay (7 Gennaio 2008)

Facevo una considerazione, io anche dopo anni, e parlo di anni, ero sempre molto innamorata di mio marito, non avrei baciato nessun altro, non sono stati i dieci anni di matrimonio a farmi desiderare un altro, è stato il matrimonio in se che era entrato in crisi, quindi ho desiderato baciare, ma il bacio voleva dire tradire, avere altro, ed è stato l'inizio...ma non fu quella la mia storia attuale, e aggiungo, se cominci a farlo, se inizi, se apri le danze, il gioco è fatto....altrimenti col cavolo che lo avrei fatto...non era la stanchezza del matrimonio in se, ero io. Adesso non bacerei nemmeno Hugh Grant...oh lui, si, lui mi bacerebbe lo so 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....giuro!!!


----------



## Old adiemus (7 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non credo che abbia importanza il bacio. Non credo che tu ti senta in colpa solo per quello. E' il rapporto di complicità che hai creato con il tuo amico che definisci speciale, che forse ti turba...e che sottrae a tuo marito qualcosa.
> In genere quando ci si trova in simili circostanze è percè c'è un qualche vuoto nel rapporto di coppia preesistente.
> Invece di macerarti con i sensi di colpa, cerca di chiederti cosa ha di speciale quaesto amico, e di verificare se non puoi trovarlo in tuo marito.
> Spesso cerchiamo lontano quello che abbiamo già sotto il naso.


Il vuoto, in una coppia c'è sin dal principio e sempre ci sarà. E' difficile avere al fianco una persona che sia perfetta e che ci possa andare bene al 100%. Perciò seguendo questa teoria, tutti dovremmo tradire per riempire quel vuoto .....
Adiemus​


----------



## Iris (7 Gennaio 2008)

*Adiemus*

Beh..sei un pò troppo sbrigativo...in genere si tradisce quando il vuoto è consistente...a meno che non si sia dei traditori seriali...
La nostra amica non mi sembra una che tradisce solo per sesso, o per capriccio...


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> *Il vuoto, in una coppia c'è sin dal principio e sempre ci sarà.* E' difficile avere al fianco una persona che sia perfetta e che ci possa andare bene al 100%. Perciò seguendo questa teoria, tutti dovremmo tradire per riempire quel vuoto .....
> 
> Adiemus​


Su questo sono d'accordo. Anche se aggiungerei che c'è chi il vuoto lo sente più e chi lo sente meno. Credo sia una questione di fortuna.... Il vuoto forse lo sente di più colui che ha avuto di più dalla vita. Sembra un controsenso, ma per me è così. Chi ha alta autostima si aggrappa meno ad una relazione e ci sta con più fatica dentro il vuoto di coppia.


----------



## Old adiemus (7 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh..sei un pò troppo sbrigativo...in genere si tradisce quando il vuoto è consistente...a meno che non si sia dei traditori seriali...
> La nostra amica non mi sembra una che tradisce solo per sesso, o per capriccio...


..... ehm .....noto che questo vuoto consistente è sempre più frequente ..... o sono sempre più consistenti i traditori seriali? O, per convenienza si definisce consistente l'inconsistente e .....
Adiemus​


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> ..... ehm .....noto che questo vuoto consistente è sempre più consistente ..... o sono sempre più consistenti i traditori seriali? O, per convenienza si definisce consistente l'inconsistente e .....
> 
> Adiemus​


Si sta semplicemente arrivando all'osso. Anche se l'osso è freddo, arido e inerte. Quasi il nulla. Ma in fondo è la realtà. Se sia un bene o un male, non lo so...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ah ah ah... Questa è la pura verità, caro Chen....


... e allora spiga-_cela _questa pura verità... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e allora spiga-_cela _questa pura verità... hi, hi, hi...


Non c'è bisogno....


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Mi spiace essere vago, ma il tradimento è quel qualcosa che un tempo era ritenuto sbagliato e man mano che il tempo è passato è diventata una sempre più frequente azione. E con più andremo avanti, con più saremo dei pirla se non la commetteremo.
> Vedi, non essendo islamico, mi è stata insegnata una lezione di vita: un uomo per una donna ed una donna per un uomo. Poi, per convenienza, alcuni (ma sempre più) individui si sono aggrappati al fatto che discendiamo dall'essere animale, giustificando gli istinti, giustificando le infedeltà. E' vero: deriviamo dalle scimmie, dagli animali ma io (parlo per me, gli altri si difendano da soli) ho l'istinto animalesco ma un cervello più sviluppato dell'animale.
> Ti senti di possedere l'istinto animalesco, sessulamente? Da oggi in poi, saziati tramite una ciotola per cibo di animali e non da un piatto piano o fondo che sia. Da oggi in poi, fai i bisognini in una vaschetta predisposta o all'aria aperta, e leccati le parti intime per pulirti.
> Non ho nulla contro di te: questi esempi li ho rivolti a te, perchè sto con te discutendo. Avrei potuto farli su di me, su chiunque. Ciao.
> ...


... boh... non ho mica capito sai... non ho capito di cosa parli... ti ho chiesto cos'è per te il "tradimento"... e mi parli per frasi fatte... di islamici... di animali... di istinti... boh...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno....


... o non lo sai fare... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... o non lo sai fare... hi, hi, hi...


Non lo so fare...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non lo so fare...


... basta _dirlo_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... basta _dirlo_... hi, hi, hi...


Basta SAPERLO


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Basta SAPERLO


... se non si è in grado di esplicitarlo non lo si sa... _ovvia_-mente... è autismo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... se non si è in grado di esplicitarlo non lo si sa... _ovvia_-mente... è autismo... hi, hi, hi...


MI PIACI
 I'LL NEVER FIGHT WITH YA'


----------



## Iris (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... boh... non ho mica capito sai... non ho capito di cosa parli... ti ho chiesto cos'è per te il "tradimento"... e mi parli per frasi fatte... di islamici... di animali... di istinti... boh...


 
Mah...non è chiaro neanche per me...mi pare una semplificazione eccessiva, a suon di frasi fatte.
Quasi gli individui potesssero essere divisi in due categorie, i traditi ed i traditori.
Non  credo sia così...molto spesso si è entrambe le cose.
Mi spiego è un traditore più colpevole (la parola colpevole non mi piace..ma di questo mi pare si parli) chi bacia una persona diversa dal coniuge una volta, o chi, rimane fedele, formalmente, e poi nei fatti delude costantemente le aspettative di del proprio compagno? La fedeltà fisica è un aspetto. Non è il solo.
Detesto chi tradisce..ma per tradimento io intendo qualcosa di più ampio ...ciò che personalmente mi ferisce è l'essere ingannata, delusa, non rispettata.
Ho chiuso il mio matrimonio non certo a causa di un tradimento fisico, ma a causa di un inganno molto più consistente.
Ma forse il mio è un ragionamento tipicamente femminile....


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah...non è chiaro neanche per me...mi pare una semplificazione eccessiva, a suon di frasi fatte.
> Quasi gli individui potesssero essere divisi in due categorie, i traditi ed i traditori.
> Non credo sia così...molto spesso si è entrambe le cose.
> Mi spiego è un traditore più colpevole (la parola colpevole non mi piace..ma di questo mi pare si parli) chi bacia una persona diversa dal coniuge una volta, o chi, rimane fedele, formalmente, e poi nei fatti delude costantemente le aspettative di del proprio compagno? La fedeltà fisica è un aspetto. Non è il solo.
> ...


Ma no, ma che femminile !!!! Non fa una grinza.


----------



## Iris (7 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> ..... ehm .....noto che questo vuoto consistente è sempre più frequente ..... o sono sempre più consistenti i traditori seriali? O, per convenienza si definisce consistente l'inconsistente e .....
> 
> Adiemus​


 
Chi l'ha detto che i traditori serili sono più numerosi che in passato? 
E chi ha detto che il vuoto di coppia non fosse avvertito anche un tempo?
Oggi si parla di ciò che un tempo rimaneva sommerso.
I nostri nonni (i maschi di una volta), tradivano eccome!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah...non è chiaro neanche per me...mi pare una semplificazione eccessiva, a suon di frasi fatte.
> Quasi gli individui potesssero essere divisi in due categorie, i traditi ed i traditori.
> Non credo sia così...molto spesso si è entrambe le cose.
> Mi spiego è un traditore più colpevole (la parola colpevole non mi piace..ma di questo mi pare si parli) chi bacia una persona diversa dal coniuge una volta, o chi, rimane fedele, formalmente, e poi nei fatti delude costantemente le aspettative di del proprio compagno? La fedeltà fisica è un aspetto. Non è il solo.
> ...


... no, il tuo è un ragionamento... hai almeno tentato di esplicitare cos'è per te un tradimento... quali linee di significato ha per te quel termine... dire "una donna per un uomo e un uomo per una donna" è di una banalità sconcertante... non so cosa sia, una regola, una legge, una norma... di certo non è un ragionamento... è l'enunciazione di una speranza, forse... insomma, lascia il tempo che trova...


----------



## Iris (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, il tuo è un ragionamento... hai almeno tentato di esplicitare cos'è per te un tradimento... quali linee di significato ha per te quel termine... dire "una donna per un uomo e un uomo per una donna" è di una banalità sconcertante... non so cosa sia, una regola, una legge, una norma... di certo non è un ragionamento... è l'enunciazione di una speranza, forse... insomma, lascia il tempo che trova...


Credo che Adiemus stesse parlando di "monogamia", religiosamente intesa, credo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Credo che Adiemus stesse parlando di "monogamia", religiosamente intesa, credo...


... se non spiega... come si fa a capire e a discutere?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2008)

*Ovvia-mente*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... se non spiega... come si fa a capire e a discutere?... hi, hi, hi...


Chen ... concordo con te sul significato da dare a quel bacio. E' chi l'ha ricevuto (o dato per prima?) a dover dare un senso.


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Il vuoto forse lo sente di più colui che ha avuto di più dalla vita. Sembra un controsenso, ma per me è così. Chi ha alta autostima si aggrappa meno ad una relazione e ci sta con più fatica dentro il vuoto di coppia.


Non sono d'accordo. E' proprio il contrario. Non ci si aggrappa alle relazioni, si vivono.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen ... concordo con te sul significato da dare a quel bacio. E' chi l'ha ricevuto (o dato per prima?) a dover dare un senso.


... mi sembra evi-_dente_... ma qui si con-_fonde_ la norm-_azione_ con la psico-_logia_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. E' proprio il contrario. Non ci si aggrappa alle relazioni, si vivono.


E' una favola...


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... mi sembra evi-_dente_... ma qui si con-_fonde_ la norm-_azione_ con la psico-_logia_... hi, hi, hi...


Sì è così, una grande confusione...


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E' una favola...


Della serie ce la raccontiamo? Chi ha un'alta autostima fatica a stare dentro una relazione? Ma quando mai...


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Della serie ce la raccontiamo? Chi ha un'alta autostima fatica a stare dentro una relazione? Ma quando mai...


Fatica a stare dentro i vuoti. Leggi meglio.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Della serie ce la raccontiamo? Chi ha un'alta autostima fatica a stare dentro una relazione? Ma quando mai...


... hi, hi, hi... come se si dovesse aver _disistima _di sé stessi per attivare relazioni... sì, è vero, ma si chiamano _relazioni di dipendenza_... se ne parla in psichiatria... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Fatica a stare dentro i vuoti. Leggi meglio.


... ma di che vuoti parli?... insomma, amico mio, sei divertente... magari si riuscirebbe anche a fare una bella discussione... ma prima, devi chiarire di che cazzo parli... capisci?... quali "vuoti"?... di che?...


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Fatica a stare dentro i vuoti. Leggi meglio.


Grazie, ho letto, ho letto. I vuoti li sente chi NON ha un'alta autostima. Li sente da solo/a e in coppia. Li sentirà sempre fino a quando non capirà da dove vengono.


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... come se si dovesse aver _disistima _di sé stessi per attivare relazioni... sì, è vero, ma si chiamano _relazioni di dipendenza_... se ne parla in psichiatria... hi, hi, hi...


Ma no, vale anche x te la risposta data all'utente precedente...


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma di che vuoti parli?... insomma, amico mio, sei divertente... magari si riuscirebbe anche a fare una bella discussione... ma prima, devi chiarire di che cazzo parli... capisci?... quali "vuoti"?... di che?...


Citazione:
Originalmente inviato da *Iris*  
_Non credo che abbia importanza il bacio. Non credo che tu ti senta in colpa solo per quello. E' il rapporto di complicità che hai creato con il tuo amico che definisci speciale, che forse ti turba...e che sottrae a tuo marito qualcosa.
In genere quando ci si trova in simili circostanze è percè c'è un qualche vuoto nel rapporto di coppia preesistente.
Invece di macerarti con i sensi di colpa, cerca di chiederti cosa ha di speciale quaesto amico, e di verificare se non puoi trovarlo in tuo marito.
Spesso cerchiamo lontano quello che abbiamo già sotto il naso._

Il vuoto, in una coppia c'è sin dal principio e sempre ci sarà. E' difficile avere al fianco una persona che sia perfetta e che ci possa andare bene al 100%. Perciò seguendo questa teoria, tutti dovremmo tradire per riempire quel vuoto .....
Adiemus​


----------



## Lettrice (7 Gennaio 2008)

Vabe' io saro' pure bionda... pero'... Jesus che cacchio scrivi? Parli a mezzo perche' ti sei intortato e non sai come uscirne o perche' stai cercando di risultare interessante e/o altro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ????


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... come se si dovesse aver _disistima _di sé stessi per attivare relazioni... sì, è vero, ma si chiamano _relazioni di dipendenza_... se ne parla in psichiatria... hi, hi, hi...


infatti Chen,  mettevo proprio in discussione questo, l'aggrapparsi alla relazione.Che è tutto dire.


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vabe' io saro' pure bionda... pero'... Jesus che cacchio scrivi? Parli a mezzo perche' ti sei intortato e non sai come uscirne o perche' stai cercando di risultare interessante e/o altro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosa vuol dire parlare a mezzo ?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire parlare a mezzo ?


Slang disgustoso quasi quanto il tuo _ya_





 ... intendo dire che butti giu' una frase molto vaga ma non spieghi esattamente cosa intendi...


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Grazie, ho letto, ho letto. I vuoti li sente chi NON ha un'alta autostima. Li sente da solo/a e in coppia. Li sentirà sempre fino a quando non capirà da dove vengono.


Vi leggo da tempo.... Tutti abbiamo i vuoti e niente e nessuno li colma... Al massimo, hai ragione tu, se ne comprende l'origine... Anche Chen ha raccontato i suoi vuoti, ed anche tu, e tanti altri....


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Citazione:
> Originalmente inviato da *Iris*
> _Non credo che abbia importanza il bacio. Non credo che tu ti senta in colpa solo per quello. E' il rapporto di complicità che hai creato con il tuo amico che definisci speciale, che forse ti turba...e che sottrae a tuo marito qualcosa._
> _In genere quando ci si trova in simili circostanze è percè c'è un qualche vuoto nel rapporto di coppia preesistente._
> ...


... amico mio, che gran casino hai combinato... tu e Iris... i "vuoti" non esistono... non puoi chiamare "vuoto" il fatto che una persona non sia lì a soddisfare TUTTI i tuoi bisogni... quella non è la partner... quella è la MAMMA nello stato simbiotico del lattante... capisci?... quello è il corpo della madre in relazione al feto... è uno stato pre-individuale... che se permane nell'adulto, diviene psicosi... chiaro?... il partner, non deve rispondere a TUTTI i tuoi bisogni... deve permetterti, attraverso la condivisione del "noi", fatto di _significati e orizzonti comuni_, di "_crescere_"... di "_evolvere"_... di "_espanderti"_... il partner, non è una nuova mamma per te... che ti senti tanto bambino... _feto_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Vi leggo da tempo.... Tutti abbiamo i vuoti e niente e nessuno li colma... Al massimo, hai ragione tu, se ne comprende l'origine... Anche Chen ha raccontato i suoi vuoti, ed anche tu, e tanti altri....


Non è proprio così, comprenderne l'origine non basta, bisogna risolvere il problema. E non sarei tanto pessimista...

ps vuoti miei???? What?


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Vi leggo da tempo.... Tutti abbiamo i vuoti e niente e nessuno li colma... Al massimo, hai ragione tu, se ne comprende l'origine... Anche Chen ha raccontato i suoi vuoti, ed anche tu, e tanti altri....


... calma, fratello, calma... io non parlo di "vuoti"... parlo di significati... e i significati sono TUOI... personali... i significati li conferisci TU... poi, possono essere condivisi... ma in primis, guidano te e i tuoi comportamenti...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... come se si dovesse aver _disistima _di sé stessi per attivare relazioni... sì, è vero, ma si chiamano _relazioni di dipendenza_... se ne parla in psichiatria... hi, hi, hi...


eh, caro Cen, è sempre una questione di dipendenza l'innamoramento...
semplifichi tu, se pensi il contrario.
ma quello che più mi fa pensare... è che c'è chi ci ragiona su...
se ti innamori dipendi.
poi possiamo stare qui un secolo a parlare di amori giusti e amori sbagliati, mica no...
soprattutto, ci sarà sempre un sacco di gente che parlerà dell'amore come di una cosa solo immaginata...


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amico mio, che gran casino hai combinato... tu e Iris... i "vuoti" non esistono... non puoi chiamare "vuoto" il fatto che una persona non sia lì a soddisfare TUTTI i tuoi bisogni... quella non è la partner... quella è la MAMMA nello stato simbiotico del lattante... capisci?... quello è il corpo della madre in relazione al feto... è uno stato pre-individuale... che se permane nell'adulto, diviene psicosi... chiaro?... il partner, non deve rispondere a TUTTI i tuoi bisogni... deve permetterti, attraverso la condivisione del "noi", fatto di _significati e orizzonti comuni_, di "_crescere_"... di "_evolvere"_... di "_espanderti"_... il partner, non è una nuova mamma per te... che ti senti tanto bambino... _feto_... hi, hi, hi...


BRAVISSIMO Chen!!!! Proprio così.


----------



## Iris (7 Gennaio 2008)

Sentite, il mio intevento nel vosro polpettone non c'entra una fava.
Io parlavo di carenze in un rapporto.

Sta 'storia del vuoto serve a qualcuno per parlare del vuoto...
Vi saluto


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io parlavo di carenze in un rapporto.


Infatti Iris anch'io avevo inteso il tuo intervento sui vuoti in questo senso. Non andare via, dai...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Vi leggo da tempo.... Tutti abbiamo i vuoti e niente e nessuno li colma... Al massimo, hai ragione tu, se ne comprende l'origine... Anche Chen ha raccontato i suoi vuoti, ed anche tu, e tanti altri....


l'amore li colma tutti perchè è come farsi della migliore sostanza...
solo che dura quel che dura... ma finché dura...  non ce n'è di meglio...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> BRAVISSIMO Chen!!!! Proprio così.


bravissimo a vivisezionare l'unico sentimento puro che ci resta, vorrai dire...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh, caro Cen, è sempre una questione di dipendenza l'innamoramento...
> semplifichi tu, se pensi il contrario.
> ma quello che più mi fa pensare... è che c'è chi ci ragiona su...
> se ti innamori dipendi.
> ...


... senti, Annetta, non dire sciocchezze... certo, la dipendenza c'è sempre... l'ho scritto più volte... ma non deve diventare "esclusiva"... capisci?... non può diventare una dipendenza scarsamente distribuita, perché se così avviene, la relazione intera si carica pesantemente di dipendenza... e assume il sapore della sottomissione... della schiavitù... che nulla c'entrano con l'amore... il quale ha sapori ben diversi... magari quello della libertà... che ne dici?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sentite, il mio intevento nel vosro polpettone non c'entra una fava.
> Io parlavo di carenze in un rapporto.
> 
> Sta 'storia del vuoto serve a qualcuno per parlare del vuoto...
> Vi saluto


... senti, quando decideremo di provare l'ebbrezza del _vuoto assoluto_... ti chiederemo d'entrare nella tua... _testa_... hi, hi, hi...

Un saluto qanche a te.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bravissimo a vivisezionare l'unico sentimento puro che ci resta, vorrai dire...


... io faccio ecologia... ecologia delle idee... ecologia della mente... vi aiuto a smaltire l'immondizia cognitiva... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bravissimo a vivisezionare l'unico sentimento puro che ci resta, vorrai dire...


Anna ci sono situazioni e situazioni. L'amore puro è quello che, reciprocamente, fa il bene del partner.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*Alle corte............*

Un bacio voluttuoso è tradimento o no???...................il resto è sceneggiatura del fatto!!!  Mi pare che da questo dipenda poi tutto il ragionare conseguente!
Bruja


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Un bacio voluttuoso è tradimento o no???


C'è addirittura chi dice che è più intimo un bacio di ... mah....
Comunque, dipende da chi ha cominciato, e da che tipo di bacio e ...
insomma ci servono i dettagli!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, Annetta, non dire sciocchezze... certo, la dipendenza c'è sempre... l'ho scritto più volte... ma non deve diventare "esclusiva"... capisci?... non può diventare una dipendenza scarsamente distribuita, perché se così avviene, la relazione intera si carica pesantemente di dipendenza... e assume il sapore della sottomissione... della schiavitù... che nulla c'entrano con l'amore... il quale ha sapori ben diversi... magari quello della libertà... che ne dici?...


se parli in vece del tuo mestiere soprassiedo sulla ovvietà di quanto affermi, ma se parli da essere umano, scusa, Cen, ma ti mollerei un pugno sul naso.
mah... 
l'amore arriva a farti camminare a quattro zampe... e tu mi dici che un amore  "non può diventare una dipendenza"?
andiamo bene...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna ci sono situazioni e situazioni. L'amore puro è quello che, reciprocamente, fa il bene del partner.


... esattamente... e quel "_bene_", significa "_validazione reciproca_"... condivisione... _co_-espansione...


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... esattamente... e quel "_bene_", significa "_validazione reciproca_"... condivisione... _co_-espansione...


Vero Chen. Proprio così.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io faccio ecologia... ecologia delle idee... ecologia della mente... vi aiuto a smaltire l'immondizia cognitiva... hi, hi, hi...


Quindi solo smatimento cognitivo!...... Peccato, in caso contrario ti avrei chiesto di intervenire su Napoli!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io faccio ecologia... ecologia delle idee... ecologia della mente... vi aiuto a smaltire l'immondizia cognitiva... hi, hi, hi...


ridimensionati, dai...
è nella sostanza che sei lacunoso... nella teoria vai alla grande.


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quindi solo smatimento cognitivo!...... Peccato, in caso contrario ti avrei chiesto di intervenire su Napoli!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tocchi un tasto dolente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... meno male che il primo premio della lotteria e taccato a Napoli ... si sa che il danaro corre dove sta la monnezza


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Un bacio voluttuoso è tradimento o no???...................il resto è sceneggiatura del fatto!!! Mi pare che da questo dipenda poi tutto il ragionare conseguente!
> Bruja


lo E'. eccome se lo è.
oddio se lo è...
baciare con passione è la più bella del vivere... 
baciare con passione non è nemmeno peccato. è peccato baciare senza passione, ma mai il contrario. l'ho già detto: una bocca che ama, quando bacia si trasforma... diventa più morbida...


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Un bacio voluttuoso è tradimento o no???...................il resto è sceneggiatura del fatto!!!  Mi pare che da questo dipenda poi tutto il ragionare conseguente!
> Bruja


Bruja ci sarebbe da aprire un post sul bacio ... un bacio e' tutto e niente, dipende ... puo' essere l'inizio o la fine di tutto.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Un bacio voluttuoso è tradimento o no???...................il resto è sceneggiatura del fatto!!! Mi pare che da questo dipenda poi tutto il ragionare conseguente!
> Bruja


... un bacio voluttuoso può non significare un cazzo... magari esprime solamente la "voluttà"... implode in sé stesso... in quel caso, non significa un cazzo... un semplice e asettico bacino, può, invece, significare MOLTO... come il bacio di Giuda... certamente non voluttuoso... ma quanto a significato... nessun bacio ne ha mai avuto uno maggiore...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... un bacio voluttuoso può non significare un cazzo... magari esprime solamente la "voluttà"... implode in sé stesso... in quel caso, non significa un cazzo... un semplice e asettico bacino, può, invece, significare MOLTO... come il bacio di Giuda... certamente non voluttuoso... ma quanto a significato... nessun bacio ne ha mai avuto uno maggiore...


ma che cazzate dici?
un bacino.. asettico...
bacio ci voluttà...
bacio di Giuda.
hai dimenticato il bacio perugina e poi avresti fatto bingo.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... un bacio voluttuoso può non significare un cazzo... magari esprime solamente la "voluttà"... implode in sé stesso... in quel caso, non significa un cazzo... un semplice e asettico bacino, può, invece, significare MOLTO... come il bacio di Giuda... certamente non voluttuoso... ma quanto a significato... nessun bacio ne ha mai avuto uno maggiore...


 
Tralascia il voluttuoso che era "scenografia" ma, come hai detto, un bacio conta per la valenza che ha come atto coinvolto, e non parlo solo e sempre di amore ma, appunto, di qualunque sentimento umano.  Forse è difficile da digerire, ma un bacio vero ed intenzionale fra due che si attraggono per me è "tradimento" perchè interrompe il patto di sincerità e lealtà che intercorre fra i due partner.  Bada non parlo di gelosia da una parte o di furberia dall'altra, ma proprio della soluzione di continuità di un filo fiduciario dell'essere due.   Un bacio ha sempre delle preordinate, dei precedenti, non ci si arriva come se si prendesse un taxi... quindi imploda o meno, è un'azione passionale compiuta.   Poi possiamo anche non darle nessuna valenza, ma questo è già il campo delle sensazioni e delle scelte personali. Statutariamente rientra nelle trasgressioni...
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2008)

*...*



aura ha detto:


> sono sposata da parecchi anni con figli....da qualche anno ho trovato un amico molto speciale, ma è sempre stato solo un amico e niente più sposato anche lui. Ultimamente entrambi siamo stai un pò in crisi con i nostri partners e abbiamo scoperto che c' è un affetto molto più profondo che ci unisce. ci siamo trovati per chiarire ma alla fine ci siamo baciati, solo baciati. Ma ci siamo anche detti che non succederà mai più per molti motivi,per le famiglie e per non rovinare la nostra amicizia. Io però mi sono fatta prendere da devastanti sensi di colpa nei confronti di mio marito. è la prima volta in assoluto nella mia vita che faccio una cosa del genere e non so cosa pensare di me stessa, quindi chiedo a voi che magari ne sapete più di me, è così grave un bacio? riuscirò a dimenticare e far tacere i sensi di colpa? e come posso fare?


Sei sicura che il senso di colpa non sia un modo per pensare a una cosa che vuoi far crescere nei tuoi pensieri e in "valore"? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Crotaleggio?


----------



## Old aura (7 Gennaio 2008)

*grazie....*

Grazie, ho letto tutte le vostre risposte e sono arrivata alla conclusione che il mio bacio non solo è grave ma gravissimo. Il nostro bacio è stato decisamente passionale lungo, intenso, sentito, appagante e tutti gli aggettivi positivi che ci volete mettere. Siamo stati presi alla sprovvista dai nostri sentimenti reciproci e  ci siamo lasciati andare in qualcosa di terribilmente sconveniente, forse trascinati anche dalla nostra estrema confidenza. I rapporti con i nostri partners non sono catastrofici, siamo noi che siamo al limite della tolleranza ma per loro tutto va bene, in fin dei conti fanno quello che hanno voglia e noi  sopportiamo sempre nonostante cerchiamo di cambiare le cose parlando con loro. Forse il nostro è stato solo un momento di "ribelione" ,non lo so......non cerco giustificazioni perchè so che non ce ne sono, cercherò di convivere con il mio senso di colpa, con la speranza che il tempo possa mitigarlo un pò e sicuramente senza ripetere la nostra "follia"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2008)

aura ha detto:


> Grazie, ho letto tutte le vostre risposte e sono arrivata alla conclusione che il mio bacio non solo è grave ma gravissimo. Il nostro bacio è stato decisamente passionale lungo, intenso, sentito, appagante e tutti gli aggettivi positivi che ci volete mettere. Siamo stati presi alla sprovvista dai nostri sentimenti reciproci e ci siamo lasciati andare in qualcosa di terribilmente sconveniente, forse trascinati anche dalla nostra estrema confidenza. I rapporti con i nostri partners non sono catastrofici, siamo noi che siamo al limite della tolleranza ma per loro tutto va bene, in fin dei conti fanno quello che hanno voglia e noi sopportiamo sempre nonostante cerchiamo di cambiare le cose parlando con loro. Forse il nostro è stato solo un momento di "ribelione" ,non lo so......non cerco giustificazioni perchè so che non ce ne sono, cercherò di convivere con il mio senso di colpa, con la speranza che il tempo possa mitigarlo un pò e sicuramente senza ripetere la nostra "follia"


Questa reciproca collocazione nel ruolo di vittima è ciò che fanno tutti coloro che vogliono crearsi un alibi per diventare amanti attribuendo al partner ignaro e tradito la colpa di amarli ed essere felice con loro e fiducioso...e chiamando tuttociò menefreghismo...
E' pericoloso e disgustoso.


----------



## Iris (8 Gennaio 2008)

Devo essere d'accordo con Chen...
I baci più voluttuosi li ho dati non a chi ho amato di più, ma a chi più mi attraeva fisicamente. Di quella persona, ora non ricordo più nulla, non credo di averla amata...me ne sono invaghita, ma non era amore.

Ho dato e rivevuto baci carichi di amore infinito, ma non erano di passione.

PS pwer non parlare dei baci dati ai miei figli..niente voluttà, ma amore incondizionato e purissimo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Devo essere d'accordo con Chen...
> I baci più voluttuosi li ho dati non a chi ho amato di più, ma a chi più mi attraeva fisicamente. Di quella persona, ora non ricordo più nulla, non credo di averla amata...me ne sono invaghita, ma non era amore.
> 
> Ho dato e rivevuto baci carichi di amore infinito, ma non erano di passione.
> ...


... _s_-piegalo ad Annetta... hi, hi, hi... non capisce... è in difficoltà cognitiva... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che cazzate dici?
> un bacino.. asettico...
> bacio ci voluttà...
> bacio di Giuda.
> hai dimenticato il bacio perugina e poi avresti fatto bingo.


... Annetta, mangiati un bacio perugina... hai bisogno di _glu_-cosio... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old adiemus (8 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tralascia il voluttuoso che era "scenografia" ma, come hai detto, un bacio conta per la valenza che ha come atto coinvolto, e non parlo solo e sempre di amore ma, appunto, di qualunque sentimento umano. Forse è difficile da digerire, ma un bacio vero ed intenzionale fra due che si attraggono per me è "tradimento" perchè interrompe il patto di sincerità e lealtà che intercorre fra i due partner. Bada non parlo di gelosia da una parte o di furberia dall'altra, ma proprio della soluzione di continuità di un filo fiduciario dell'essere due. Un bacio ha sempre delle preordinate, dei precedenti, non ci si arriva come se si prendesse un taxi... quindi imploda o meno, è un'azione passionale compiuta. Poi possiamo anche non darle nessuna valenza, ma questo è già il campo delle sensazioni e delle scelte personali. Statutariamente rientra nelle trasgressioni...
> Bruja


Vero! Ma sai, come ho già detto, c'è ancora chi differenzia i vari gesti per più o meno definirli tradimenti.
Chensamurai: mi avevi chiesto cos'è per me il tradimento: "rubo" la risposta di Bruja, perchè anch'io sono del suo stesso parere (vedi ciò che ho sottolineato).
Adiemus​


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Vero! Ma sai, come ho già detto, c'è ancora chi differenzia i vari gesti per più o meno definirli tradimenti.
> Chensamurai: mi avevi chiesto cos'è per me il tradimento: "rubo" la risposta di Bruja, perchè anch'io sono del suo stesso parere (vedi ciò che ho sottolineato).
> 
> Adiemus​


... hi, hi, hi... secondo me, siete tutti impazziti... di quale patto di sincerità e lealtà stai parlando?... spiegami meglio... quando intercorre... tra chi... con chi... con quali contenuti concreti...spiegamelo...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Annetta, mangiati un bacio perugina... hai bisogno di _glu_-cosio... hi, hi, hi...


dici?
senti, io non uso più zucchero dal 1989. ero rimasta senza zucchero nella casa al mare ed ho iniziato a bere il caffè amaro e da quel giorno non ho più usato lo zucchero e nemmeno desidero i dolci... 
insomma, fra una pasticceria e una friggitoria di quelle unte e bisunte, se dovessi scegliere, io mi fionderei nella seconda, anche alle 8 di mattina, tanto per dire..
lo so da me che non è normale.. ma secondo te, da cosa può dipendere?
ovviamente non mi fiondo in friggitoria, anche perché non mangio mai cose fritte o cotte con grassi se non a crudo, ma la voglia è precisamente quella: cose salate e saporite.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> dici?
> senti, io non uso più zucchero dal 1989. ero rimasta senza zucchero nella casa al mare ed ho iniziato a bere il caffè amaro e da quel giorno non ho più usato lo zucchero e nemmeno desidero i dolci...
> insomma, fra una pasticceria e una friggitoria di quelle unte e bisunte, se dovessi scegliere, io mi fionderei nella seconda, anche alle 8 di mattina, tanto per dire..
> lo so da me che non è normale.. ma secondo te, da cosa può dipendere?
> ovviamente non mi fiondo in friggitoria, anche perché non mangio mai cose fritte o cotte con grassi se non a crudo, ma la voglia è precisamente quella: cose salate e saporite.


... io so _sola_-mente una cosa ov-_vero_ che il cervello, a differenza dei muscoli, funziona con un solo e unico carburante: il _GLUCOSIO _(Zuccheri)... e tu, a quanto dici, non ne fai uso... di zuccheri, intendo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io so _sola_-mente una cosa ov-_vero_ che il cervello, a differenza dei muscoli, funziona con un solo e unico carburante: il _GLUCOSIO _(Zuccheri)... e tu, a quanto dici, non ne fai uso... di zuccheri, intendo... hi, hi, hi...


ah. dici che si nota così tanto?
simpaticamente stronzo come sempre, eh, Cen...
quasta me la segno.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ah. dici che si nota così tanto?
> simpaticamente stronzo come sempre, eh, Cen...
> quasta me la segno.


... no, ma che dici?... non parlav-_amo_ affatto di stronzi... parlav-_amo_ di _glucosio e di cervello_... e tu ci stavi raccontando il tuo odio per il _glucosio_... la tua perenne carenza di zuccheri... il che, a mio avviso, spiega tutto... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, ma che dici?... non parlav-_amo_ affatto di stronzi... parlav-_amo_ di _glucosio e di cervello_... e tu ci stavi raccontando il tuo odio per il _glucosio_... la tua perenne carenza di zuccheri... il che, a mio avviso, spiega tutto... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


Cen, fai una cosa semplice, ogni tanto: inizia a starmi alla larga: ché io sono mezza matta e ci metto un casino più dei normali a capire chi è stronzo e chi no.
anticipami sui tempi se mi vuoi bene.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Cen, fai una cosa semplice, ogni tanto: inizia a starmi alla larga: ché io sono mezza matta e ci metto un casino più dei normali a capire chi è stronzo e chi no.
> anticipami sui tempi se mi vuoi bene.


... senti Anna, spero tu stia scherzando, vero?... sto facendo dell'umorismo... non ti sto offendendo... capisci la differenza?...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti Anna, spero tu stia scherzando, vero?... sto facendo dell'umorismo... non ti sto offendendo... capisci la differenza?...


no. io la differenza non la capisco. sei tu quello normale qui dentro, mica io.
stammi alla larga punto.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. io la differenza non la capisco. sei tu quello normale qui dentro, mica io.
> stammi alla larga punto.


... perché? Cosa ti ho fatto?... brutta befana!... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old layla (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perché? Cosa ti ho fatto?... brutta befana!... hi, hi, hi...


 
sempre a litigareee


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

layla ha detto:


> sempre a litigareee


... hi, hi, hi... è tutta una finta, dai... io e Annetta ci vogliamo bene...


----------



## Old layla (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... è tutta una finta, dai... io e Annetta ci vogliamo bene...


 

lo so...traspare....


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*

Fammi capire.... perchè allora dopo aver dato un bacio passionale, che non dovrebbe avere nessuna valenza in una coppia salvo gratificare la scelta fatta per sé e in sé, non si procede una volta tornati nell'ambito domestico a dire, sai caro/a oggi mi è capitato di dare un bacio voluttuoso.... una cosa magica, ma come ben sai sono quelle meteore delle sensazioni che non lasciano traccia del loro passaggio siderale salvo qualche piccola scoria vagante!!!????
Quello che è sempre ostico capire, per la sensibilità di chi è escluso da certe piacevolezze, è che quello che viene considerato un piacere passeggero dal traditore (termine in uso per correntezza) sia parificabile ad una visita ad un vernissage o ad un concerto di musica da camera.... insomma a qualcosa che si sceglie in base alle proprie gratificazioni ma che NON dovrebbe essere di scorno all'altro se non le condivide???!!! 
Un bacio è nulla, ma con quel principio, alla fine.... neppure finire a letto è nulla nè magari concepire una vita.... anzi quella magari la si evita in qualunque modo perchè è meglio non lasciare prove in giro, o peggio, poi non sapere a chi addebitare la genesi......
Uff..... che brutto argomento.... io lascio il pallino!!
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fammi capire.... perchè allora dopo aver dato un bacio passionale, che non dovrebbe avere nessuna valenza in una coppia salvo gratificare la scelta fatta per sé e in sé, non si procede una volta tornati nell'ambito domestico a dire, sai caro/a oggi mi è capitato di dare un bacio voluttuoso.... una cosa magica, ma come ben sai sono quelle meteore delle sensazioni che non lasciano traccia del loro passaggio siderale salvo qualche piccola scoria vagante!!!????
> Quello che è sempre ostico capire, per la sensibilità di chi è escluso da certe piacevolezze, è che quello che viene considerato un piacere passeggero dal traditore (termine in uso per correntezza) sia parificabile ad una visita ad un vernissage o ad un concerto di musica da camera.... insomma a qualcosa che si sceglie in base alle proprie gratificazioni ma che NON dovrebbe essere di scorno all'altro se non le condivide???!!!
> Un bacio è nulla, ma con quel principio, alla fine.... neppure finire a letto è nulla nè magari concepire una vita.... anzi quella magari la si evita in qualunque modo perchè è meglio non lasciare prove in giro, o peggio, poi non sapere a chi addebitare la genesi......
> Uff..... che brutto argomento.... io lascio il pallino!!
> Bruja


... senti Bruja, intendi dire che il dominio dell'altro sulla mia vita deve essere tale che io devo fare miei i suoi significati?... intendo dire che, comunque, non posso leggere ogni mia azione secondo i significati dell'altro... posso dare un bacio a qualcuno senza doverlo rendicontare a chicchessia?... poi, starà a me cercare di capire se il significato di quel bacio è tale da mettere in discussione altre cose... a quel punto, dovrò trarne le dovute conclusioni e cercare la giusta via d'uscita... ma trasformare un innocuo bacio... circoscritto... un solo momento... in un evento catastrofico... mi pare eccessivo...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Gennaio 2008)

Chen, ti dovrei fare un sacco di domande....
Mi devi dedicare un pò di tempo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Chen, ti dovrei fare un sacco di domande....
> Mi devi dedicare un pò di tempo...


... tu scrivimele tutte... io, pian piano, ti rispondo... magari anche in tempi diversi... ad alcune ti rispondo oggi... ad altre domani... and so on...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu scrivimele tutte... io, pian piano, ti rispondo... magari anche in tempi diversi... ad alcune ti rispondo oggi... ad altre domani... and so on...


Ok, ci rifletto un pò su.... e ti scrivo... grazie!


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ok, ci rifletto un pò su.... e ti scrivo... grazie!


... quando vuoi... e non aver timore di chiedermi di uscire con te... lo farei volentieri... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quando vuoi... e non aver timore di chiedermi di uscire con te... lo farei volentieri... hi, hi, hi...












Chen, grazie, sono lusingata, ma preferisco solo scriverti....
Forse tu puoi chiarire alcuni dubbi....


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quando vuoi... e non aver timore di chiedermi di uscire con te... lo farei volentieri... hi, hi, hi...


Chen abita giu' giu dello stivale Giusy ...


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Chen, grazie, sono lusingata, ma preferisco solo scriverti....
> Forse tu puoi chiarire alcuni dubbi....


Ciao Giusy!


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Chen, grazie, sono lusingata, ma preferisco solo scriverti....
> Forse tu puoi chiarire alcuni dubbi....


... sono Chensamurai, l'uomo più intelligente del mondo... dopo Berlusconi, s'intende... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sono Chensamurai, l'uomo più intelligente del mondo... dopo Berlusconi, s'intende... hi, hi, hi...



PRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> PRRRRRRRRRRRR


... guarda che Berlusconi è molto intelligente... cosa credi?... molto... davvero... lo dice anche Bondi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che Berlusconi è molto intelligente... cosa credi?... molto... davvero... lo dice anche Bondi... hi, hi, hi...


LO SO lo so, purtoppo ... Bondi? ... lasciamo perdere va, mettiamolo in gabbia insieme a Fede con il loro savoiardo quotidiano


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti Bruja, intendi dire che il dominio dell'altro sulla mia vita deve essere tale che io devo fare miei i suoi significati?... intendo dire che, comunque, non posso leggere ogni mia azione secondo i significati dell'altro... posso dare un bacio a qualcuno senza doverlo rendicontare a chicchessia?... poi, starà a me cercare di capire se il significato di quel bacio è tale da mettere in discussione altre cose... a quel punto, dovrò trarne le dovute conclusioni e cercare la giusta via d'uscita... ma trasformare un innocuo bacio... circoscritto... un solo momento... in un evento catastrofico... mi pare eccessivo...


 
Dominio mi pare eccessivo, diciamo che se si vive in regime di coppia una certa cura nel considerare la sensibilità dell'altro/a non guasterebbe.  Io esprimo opinioni.... non farmi sempre modulare il concetto con la presunta percentuale di rispetto che civilmente dovremmo mettere in conto nellla coppia che è sempre la mediazione di due libertà..... e secondo te mediare non ha anche attinenza con queste specificità nell'autogratificarsi?  Non è l'atto, lo sai benissimo, ma lo stato d'animo di piacere individuale ed esclusivo che va valutato...  
Nulla di catastrofico, solo che certe "circoscrizioni" andrebbero MOLTO circoscritte considerate con la consapevolezza che sono "licenze poetiche umido-linguistiche"!!!!
Ah..... trarre le conclusioni o l'eventuale via d'uscita, sarò scettica, ma è l'ultimo dei pensieri che può accarezzare chi sia reduce da un bacio passionale; per arrivare a tanto, troppi ne deve dare di baci del genere.   Parlavamo di passione di contrabbando spicciola, di trasporto libertino, non scomodiamo la letteratura amorosa! 
Siamo di fronte ad un prurito molto focoso....  non al passo; "La bocca mi baciò tutto tremante.....!" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja (Aristocinica)


----------



## Verena67 (8 Gennaio 2008)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Dominio mi pare eccessivo, diciamo che se si vive in regime di coppia *una certa cura nel considerare la sensibilità dell'altro/a non guasterebbe.* Io esprimo opinioni.... non farmi sempre modulare il concetto con la presunta percentuale di rispetto che civilmente dovremmo mettere in conto nellla coppia che è sempre la mediazione di due libertà..... e* secondo te mediare non ha anche attinenza con queste specificità nell'autogratificarsi?* Non è l'atto, lo sai benissimo, *ma lo stato d'animo di piacere individuale ed esclusivo che va valutato...*


Concordo in pieno! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La coppia "sana" non apre "finestre d'intimità" (che siano baci od altro) con ALTRE persone estranee alla coppia. Anche perché tutto cio' che si condivide con altri ad esclusione del proprio compagno va a ledere la qualità e la quantità del rapporto!

Il vero tradimento non è tanto il bacio o la trombata (anche se danno comprensibilmente fastidio al tradito...) quanto il condividere con altri parti di sé (quella disponibilità emotiva, in quel momento, quel trasporto, quei pensieri) che gioco forza si NEGANO ED ESCLUDONO al partner!

Tant'è che in tutti i casi di tradimento uno dei primi sintomi è la "distrazione" del traditore, il suo sembrar vivere in un mondo parallelo... e il bacio è , anche convenzionalmente e socialmente, la prima porta d'ingresso per un mondo diverso da quello che il traditore vive con il tradito...di solito, infranta la barriera del bacio, le altre si infrangono con grandissima facilità....

Bacio!


----------



## Old lele51 (9 Gennaio 2008)

*!! Vere*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che basti poco per cominciare il percorso.....siamo tutti uguali e tutti diversi, ma in ogni caso l'amore in una coppia (quando esiste d'avvero) NON prevede alcun tipo di distrazione...semplicemente non esiste altro che loro due ed il loro mondo...quando si comincia a pensare ad un'altra persona anche in modo sottile e garbato si intravede che l'amore comincia ad allontanarsi per sparire fievolmente in altre braccia.


----------



## Old amarax (9 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Ma xchè sei donna?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








di un uomo così ho bisogno|....c'è qualcuno in giro?


----------



## Verena67 (9 Gennaio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Ma xchè sei donna?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sono donna fuori ma dentro un po' uomo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Di quelli rigidi e bacchettoni, che dopo aver mal razzolato ora...predicano bene! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Gennaio 2008)

*Lele*



lele51 ha detto:


> Credo che basti poco per cominciare il percorso.....siamo tutti uguali e tutti diversi, ma in ogni caso l'amore in una coppia (quando esiste d'avvero) NON prevede alcun tipo di distrazione...semplicemente non esiste altro che loro due ed il loro mondo...quando si comincia a pensare ad un'altra persona anche in modo sottile e garbato si intravede che l'amore comincia ad allontanarsi per sparire fievolmente in altre braccia.


Ma...non di solo "ammore" si vive! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io non riesco a non concepire il MATRIMONIO come un progetto di lunga durata.

Non si puo' e non si deve, è una distorsione culturale, pensare al Matrimonio come mero svolazzare di angeli e suono di campane!

il progetto sociale, familiare, culturale, genitoriale DEVE - se vuole sopravvivere - staccarsi dalla mera EMOTIVITA'!

Ma questo progetto a me pare talmente piu' grandioso delle singole sensibilità da meritare - sempre piu', specie in questi tempi confusi, in cui prepariamo i figli per una realtà dai confini sempre piu' indefiniti - IMPEGNO, CORRESPONSABILITA', ONESTA'.

Altrimenti si è tutti allo sbando e l'amore "perfetto!" non viene da Meetic o alla pausa caffé...e non si riaggiustano i cocci familiari e personali rotti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Aspiro piu' ad essere una persona compiuta e una buona madre che ad essere "innammorata"!

Baci!


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma...non di solo "ammore" si vive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probabilmente, dopo la sbandata che hai vissuto, sarai tutto quello che dici.
hai rischiato di perdere tutto per un amore sbagliato ma hai scelto di viverlo lo stesso, conscia del rischio.
nemmeno io aspiro ad essere ancora innamorata (a parte che lo sono ma è amore senza senso il mio). ho già avuto. di questo sono certa.
poi sarà quel che sarà, ma non vivo certo in funzione della ricerca di un nuovo amore... semmai vivo per arrivare a capirmi.


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> probabilmente, dopo la sbandata che hai vissuto, sarai tutto quello che dici.
> hai rischiato di perdere tutto per un amore sbagliato ma hai scelto di viverlo lo stesso, conscia del rischio.
> nemmeno io aspiro ad essere ancora innamorata (a parte che lo sono ma è amore senza senso il mio). ho già avuto. di questo sono certa.
> poi sarà quel che sarà, ma non vivo certo in funzione della ricerca di un nuovo amore... semmai vivo per arrivare a capirmi.



Buongiorno Anna!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> probabilmente, dopo la sbandata che hai vissuto, sarai tutto quello che dici.
> hai rischiato di perdere tutto per un amore sbagliato ma hai scelto di viverlo lo stesso, conscia del rischio.
> nemmeno io aspiro ad essere ancora innamorata (a parte che lo sono ma è amore senza senso il mio). ho già avuto. di questo sono certa.
> poi sarà quel che sarà, ma non vivo certo in funzione della ricerca di un nuovo amore... semmai vivo per arrivare a capirmi.


comincio a pensare (in questo sorretta da parecchie letture pesanti...) che l'"ammore" sia sempre "senza senso".

Il che è magnifico, ma non se si hanno delle responsabilità ben precise 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E a 40 anni mi piace pensare che la mia mente possa piu' degli ormoni e delle nevrosi narcisistiche o meno che i rapporti "impossibili" attivano...anche perché alla favola dell'"uomo perfetto" che dovrebbe essere MEGLIO del padre dei miei figli e del compagno ventennale leale che è stato...non ci credo piu'! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buongiorno Anna!


buongiorno anche te, Mari'


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> comincio a pensare (in questo sorretta da parecchie letture pesanti...) che l'"ammore" sia sempre "senza senso".
> 
> Il che è magnifico, ma non se si hanno delle responsabilità ben precise
> 
> ...


senti, a parte tutto... tu hai fatto la scelta migliore che potevi fare e lo sai.
io invece no. nel senso che da quando mi sono rimessa con mio marito non ho fatto altro che preoccuparmi di lui- ok che fra la mia storia e la tua c'è un abisso... infatti tuo marito si è dimostrato maturo nell'affrontare quello che vi è successo, mentre mio marito è andato di testa facendo un casino dopo l'altro, dimostrando in pieno la sua immaturità legata a tutta una serie di fragilità preesistenti ma latenti.
conclusione? non c'è una conclusione.


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...anche perché alla favola dell'"uomo perfetto" che dovrebbe essere MEGLIO del padre dei miei figli e del compagno ventennale leale che è stato...non ci credo piu'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh ma allora l'uomo perfetto l'hai già accanto, no?


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh ma allora l'uomo perfetto l'hai già accanto, no?


ma più che altro non è ha nemmeno bisogno di cercarlo, l'uomo perfetto: lo ha sposato!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma più che altro non è ha nemmeno bisogno di cercarlo, l'uomo perfetto: lo ha sposato!


 
Si, ma con la consapevolezza che NESSUNO (*IO in primis*!) è perfetto, perché la perfezione non esiste, è solo una questione di maggiore - minore compatibilità! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Si, ma con la consapevolezza che NESSUNO (*IO in primis*!) è perfetto, perché la perfezione non esiste, è solo una questione di maggiore - minore compatibilità!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo in toto!!!


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2008)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> comincio a pensare (in questo sorretta da parecchie letture pesanti...) che l'"ammore" sia sempre "senza senso".
> 
> Il che è magnifico, ma non se si hanno delle responsabilità ben precise
> 
> ...


 
Vedrai quando aarriverai a 50 ed oltre.........!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Cat (9 Gennaio 2008)

aura ha detto:


> sono sposata da parecchi anni con figli....da qualche anno ho trovato un amico molto speciale, ma è sempre stato solo un amico e niente più sposato anche lui. Ultimamente entrambi siamo stai un pò in crisi con i nostri partners e abbiamo scoperto che c' è un affetto molto più profondo che ci unisce. ci siamo trovati per chiarire ma alla fine ci siamo baciati, solo baciati. Ma ci siamo anche detti che non succederà mai più per molti motivi,per le famiglie e per non rovinare la nostra amicizia. Io però mi sono fatta prendere da devastanti sensi di colpa nei confronti di mio marito. è la prima volta in assoluto nella mia vita che faccio una cosa del genere e non so cosa pensare di me stessa, quindi chiedo a voi che magari ne sapete più di me, è così grave un bacio? riuscirò a dimenticare e far tacere i sensi di colpa? e come posso fare?


Come disse Clinton....un bacio  non è tradimento.
niente paura, c'è di peggio.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vedrai quando aarriverai a 50 ed oltre.........!!!
> Bruja


pensione di reversibilità e assicurazione sanitaria?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2008)

*soprattutto...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> pensione di reversibilità e assicurazione sanitaria?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... eserciterai la virtù della pazienza e della comprensione.... le donne con l'età diventano lungimiranti..... gli uomini entusiasti (spesso infantilmente entusiasti).
Basta infilare il contrappeso giusto nella stadera.... equilibri, compensazioni, ne hanno bisogno come della prevenzione per i problemi di prostata!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dominio mi pare eccessivo, diciamo che se si vive in regime di coppia una certa cura nel considerare la sensibilità dell'altro/a non guasterebbe. Io esprimo opinioni.... non farmi sempre modulare il concetto con la presunta percentuale di rispetto che civilmente dovremmo mettere in conto nellla coppia che è sempre la mediazione di due libertà..... e secondo te mediare non ha anche attinenza con queste specificità nell'autogratificarsi? Non è l'atto, lo sai benissimo, ma lo stato d'animo di piacere individuale ed esclusivo che va valutato...
> Nulla di catastrofico, solo che certe "circoscrizioni" andrebbero MOLTO circoscritte considerate con la consapevolezza che sono "licenze poetiche umido-linguistiche"!!!!
> Ah..... trarre le conclusioni o l'eventuale via d'uscita, sarò scettica, ma è l'ultimo dei pensieri che può accarezzare chi sia reduce da un bacio passionale; per arrivare a tanto, troppi ne deve dare di baci del genere. Parlavamo di passione di contrabbando spicciola, di trasporto libertino, non scomodiamo la letteratura amorosa!
> Siamo di fronte ad un prurito molto focoso.... non al passo; "La bocca mi baciò tutto tremante.....!"
> ...


... appunto... e allora, perché investire di eccessiva importanza un "_prurito molto focoso_"?... perché elevare questo fatto a significati che non ha?...


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2008)

*Hai ragione!!!*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... appunto... e allora, perché investire di eccessiva importanza un "_prurito molto focoso_"?... perché elevare questo fatto a significati che non ha?...


In effetti è cosa frutto della "corteccia" e quella NON ha significati, solo appetiti!
Bruja


----------



## Old Jesus (9 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti è cosa frutto della "corteccia" e quella NON ha significati, solo appetiti!
> Bruja


E allora... CHE MAGNI CHI HA FAME !!!!! Senza giudicare se c'è troppa ciccia !!!!!


----------

